# Bionic Commando



## Termite Man (May 3, 2009)

Is this game any good . I quite like the look of it but I don't want to pay however much it is if it's going to be crap .


----------



## revol68 (May 3, 2009)

there's a demo on xbox live.


----------



## Termite Man (May 3, 2009)

I can't connect to xbox live for some reason .


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 3, 2009)

I didn't rate it really, it's a remake of an old 'classic'. Too many retro games are best left in the past ime...


----------



## tommers (May 21, 2009)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/1/20090521/ten-mills-booted-as-video-game-star-c60bd6d.html


----------



## mattie (May 21, 2009)

tommers said:


> http://uk.news.yahoo.com/1/20090521/ten-mills-booted-as-video-game-star-c60bd6d.html



Could be a decent investment, I'd happily shoot her.


----------



## tommers (May 21, 2009)

mattie said:


> Could be a decent investment, I'd happily shoot her.



You wouldn't even get close, she'd use her bionic powe...  oh.


----------



## fogbat (May 22, 2009)

The playable demo on the Xbox 360 was fucking awful.


----------



## Fruitloop (May 22, 2009)

That's what Halo would have been called if it was designed by my Dad.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 22, 2009)

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=215553

_Paul McCartney's ex-wife Heather Mills "insisted" that Capcom make her the lead character in Bionic Commando_


----------



## tommers (May 22, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=215553
> 
> _Paul McCartney's ex-wife Heather Mills "insisted" that Capcom make her the lead character in Bionic Commando_



nobody ever pays any attention to me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 22, 2009)

fogbat said:


> The playable demo on the Xbox 360 was fucking awful.



Tell me about it...tried playing the online game too and it was just fiddly as shit and not fun.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 22, 2009)

tommers said:


> nobody ever pays any attention to me.


----------

